# Please help me get my Eheim 2217 going. Air purging problem?



## dm76 (Mar 15, 2009)

I just started up my Eheim 2217 and am having a little problem. First off, I have the installation kits on it, and an inline heater. I have the intake tube a straight shot from the install kit to the canister with no loops in it. The output coming out of the top of the canister makes a loop so the hose is heading back downward through the double tap, and then looped back upward again, through the inline heater, and up to the tank. Just thought I'd mention that in case it makes a difference while purging air.

Anyways, I filled up the intake hose with water, and turned on the pump, and it was working fine. On occasion there were air bubbles as expected, but then after a few minutes it would stop pushing the water out. I disconnected the double tap and let the water flow into a bucket and after spitting out some air it flowed fine, then it would spit more air out. So I am thinking for now, that output hose is too long to get the water up to the top of the tank if there is air trapped in there. Is the air getting trapped in the canister somewhere within the media? I have the canister open filled with water now to see if anything will settle and the air will come out, but thought I'd make a post here in the meantime to see if anyone has any ideas or if I am doing something wrong.

Just to see if it would help, I took the heater off for now and ran a direct line from the canister to the tank for the return flow. It goes for a little bit, then stops sucking water in. I shut it off, open the outflow valves into a bucket, and it spits a bunch of air in then flows for awhile.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Check your o rings and hose connections real well looking for leaks. Also check the cap on the suction elbow.


----------



## dm76 (Mar 15, 2009)

The caps were on, and I checked at every connection and there is no water leaking.

Also, just to make sure, I have the intake hose filled with water and disconnected it at the double tap. I opened the valve and the water is flowing out of there fine just from the syphon. So there must not be any leaks in there since it keeps flowing.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I had to use a water hose and phyically "push" the water into the intake to get all the air out. It took a little bit, but the pressure finally got going and all the air got out after two or three minutes while running the filter. In the beginning, it take a bit of priming to get started. After that, when I clean the filter, I fill it to the top and then put the top on. The hoses are already filled up, blocked off and such. Have you tried this?


----------



## dm76 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes that canister is full of water. So what happens is this:

I have the canister full, and I fill up the intake hose through the elbow and shut the cap. I turn the pump on and there are afew bubbles, then it starts flowing smoothly for a minute or so. Then the motor is still running but it stops taking in water. I shut it off, open the outflow double tap into a bucket, and air comes out then the water flows a bit.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Is it a new filter? Is the motor working properly besides this? I mean, is it pushing water? I think you just have an air block somewhere. Is there anything blocking the hoses, like in the elbow? I had a piece of media stuck in the elbow causing my 2213 to do this until the light bulb went off and I noticed no water coming out the tube. Make sure there are *NO* restrictions. Keep doing what you are doing like above and force the water into the inake with a hose and force the water into the unit while it is running.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

Sounds like you may have a slight air leak in one of your intake connections that is allowing a small amount of air in but not letting water out.


----------



## dm76 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok I figured it out. The only thing I could think of was there must be some kind of leak in the intake because it was like it kept losing suction. So I took the install kit off and just put the hose in the green elbow it came with and it works fine. If I blow into that elbow on the install kit, and plug the other end, air is leaking out. It is not leaking out of where there is an O ring, so there must be a crack in it somewhere. I would use what I have, but can't stand that green thing and I like being able to open the cap and to quickly disconnect it. Guess I'll send it back and have them replace it. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

did you prime it like the instructions said? I just set my 2217 up. made sure there was no water in the canister and no water in the lines. with valves closed put the input and output in the water, took the spraybar off, opened the valves and gave a big suck on the out put. the canister filled up in a few seconds, I pluged it in reattached the spray bar and that was it.


----------



## dm76 (Mar 15, 2009)

One more note in case anyone else comes across this with the install kits. I messed around with it a little more, and what happened was I shoved the first extension tube into the elbow too far, and when I did that, the groves in the tube gouged up the O ring. So instead of just shoving it in to where the little notch is, I shoved it all the way in which caused the leak. I put on a new O ring and re-did it and it is working fine now.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Good to hear. Glad to see that you got it right!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

im having the same problems =(


----------



## ron521 (May 12, 2008)

Eheim recommends NOT filling the canister with water after cleaning. Instead, reassemble the canister, open the double tap on the OUTLET side first. This provides a clear path for air to be expelled. Next, open the double tap on the INLET side, and the siphon should fill the canister, pushing air out of the already opened outlet. You don't even need to plug the filter in, water will fill it and air will bubble out of the return in the tank.
After air stops bubbling, plug the filter in. 
This works for me on my 2213 every time. 
The only potential problem I can think of is the loop in your return line, which could possibly hold water and create an airlock, preventing the siphon from filling the canister.


----------

